# new philam in the burner



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Confirmed yesterday pregnant again. 2nd one in 2 yrs at 54 yrs old....WEW


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Confirmed yesterday pregnant again. 2nd one in 2 yrs at 54 yrs old....WEW


Congrats! 

:clap2:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats! 

You might wanna check the water. sounds like it's contagious... hahahaha

I am sure the the missus is happy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations, that little one is gonna keep you both real busy! I'm 61 and have four daughers ranging from 9 to 14 years old. They are the biggest blessing of our lives and really keeps me feeling young-----well, most of the time...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats mate,good luck with the baby.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

At the age of 65 my wife told me she was pregnant with my first and only child! I did not think it was possible! She is the center of my life. Financially is not a burden, read my post on SS!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...10-s-security-minor-children-retired-man.html


----------

